# DIY buck toy with cat litter containers



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Today I was getting my buck’s isolation pen ready (he has an abscess and I’m not sure if it’s CL yet or not). I was thinking about how he needs a toy to play with while he’s alone in there. So I whipped this up out of 4 empty cat litter containers and some hay string. I think he likes it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Creative! 🤗😊


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That looks like fun!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just be careful he could get all hung up in it.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good idea!


----------

